# Water in hull need advise



## loveracing (May 30, 2008)

Ok I am a newbee here but I don't think this is right. I bought a new Hurricane deck boat and trailer from the stealer. It is a 196re the hull hold gallons and gallons of water when on trailer unless I set the jack on a brick and jack it all the way up. Also the tongue weight seams to be astrinomical. It takes 2 people to pick it up.. I think the boat and trailer have to much tongue weight. And the boat due to it's design should be more nose up when on the trailer. The stealer says it is what it is. Any advise or help would be appreciated.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Jack it up. I have to use blocks and run the toung jack out all the way too, when I want water to drain.



As to the trailer toung weight.



It should be between 10% & 15% of the total weight.



As it is now, it may be that. Then again it may be more? Who knows without doing some measuring and calculating?



Now a toung weight that is to light will make the trailer sway and be dangerous.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i could be wrong here but it doesnt sound like you have too much toung weight to me. i have a 17' aluminum boat and i can barely pick the toung up on it and it trailers fine. how does the boat do when trailering it down the road??? if you had way to much toung weight that boat would be all over the place behind the truck. and i also have to make sure to put the jack on a 6x6 and jack it up all the way to keep the front of the boat from filling up with water. i know its 2 totally different boats but still the same situation.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree. I bet it's about right. It would take 4 guys to try and pick up the toung on my Mako and it does take 2 to pick up the toung on my 162 Scout.





The Mako does have some extra toung weight on it, but I don't have tire spinning problems on a ramp. The truck has a 3:08 ope rear and has only spun the tire one time when my brother had to back into 4in of sand on a ramp. It still pulled it out.


----------

